# New "Enhanced" ipod your BMW



## LSeven (Aug 17, 2004)

Anyone seen this? Sounds promising. I had the original BMW ipod interface and it worked great (installation was a b!tch), but it always bugged me that every song was named "Track XX". Anybody out there have any "inside" info?

"The original BMW iPod Adapter was the world's first seamless integration between iPod and a vehicle audio system. The new Interface will also allow users to incorporate their iPods directly into their car's sound system, but with the newly available capability to sort their music according to their own playlists, as well as by artist, album, genre, podcast, and finally, a random selection of 500 songs from the user library. Artist, album, and song title will appear in the Display Monitor."

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/060412/nyw021.html?.v=48


----------



## lexhair (Nov 26, 2005)

Sounds like they want to catch up with what Dension is already providing.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

LSeven said:


> Anyone seen this? Sounds promising. I had the original BMW ipod interface and it worked great (installation was a b!tch), but it always bugged me that every song was named "Track XX". Anybody out there have any "inside" info?
> 
> "The original BMW iPod Adapter was the world's first seamless integration between iPod and a vehicle audio system. The new Interface will also allow users to incorporate their iPods directly into their car's sound system, but with the newly available capability to sort their music according to their own playlists, as well as by artist, album, genre, podcast, and finally, a random selection of 500 songs from the user library. Artist, album, and song title will appear in the Display Monitor."
> 
> http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/060412/nyw021.html?.v=48


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=142109&highlight=ipod


----------



## cambie (Mar 13, 2005)

lexhair said:


> Sounds like they want to catch up with what Dension is already providing.


except that i think it only works in 06 and higher models.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

LSeven said:


> Anyone seen this? Sounds promising. I had the original BMW ipod interface and it worked great (installation was a b!tch), but it always bugged me that every song was named "Track XX". Anybody out there have any "inside" info?
> 
> "The original BMW iPod Adapter was the world's first seamless integration between iPod and a vehicle audio system. The new Interface will also allow users to incorporate their iPods directly into their car's sound system, but with the newly available capability to sort their music according to their own playlists, as well as by artist, album, genre, podcast, and finally, a random selection of 500 songs from the user library. Artist, album, and song title will appear in the Display Monitor."
> 
> http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/060412/nyw021.html?.v=48


This new kit will only be offered for the later models (MOST protocol). From what we're told, there are no plans to upgrade the existing kit.

If you are looking for ID3 text, ice>Link is the way to go.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

tom @ eas said:


> This new kit will only be offered for the later models (MOST protocol). From what we're told, there are no plans to upgrade the existing kit.
> 
> If you are looking for ID3 text, ice>Link is the way to go.


Tom is correct (other than MOST being a synchronous network and not a protocol). At this point, the original BMW iPod Interface stays as is.

The iceLink with BMW specific firmware is really the way to go for older cars (iBus). For MOST cars, it will be the BMW solution for the near future.


----------



## sj330ciclvr (Mar 11, 2003)

*Looks like most model from yr 2002 and up*

Here's the data from the ipodyourbmw site.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

sj330ciclvr said:


> Here's the data from the ipodyourbmw site.


That data refers to the current model kits, not the new MOST kits that will be released in Summer.


----------



## sj330ciclvr (Mar 11, 2003)

*Here's a different view of the compatibility chart for the unit ..*

coming out in the Summer

Tom @ EAS, r u REALLY sure that this does not apply to the later 2002 and up models. I read this chart to say that it is compatible. However, I do understand the bus issues.... why would BMW place this compatiblity chart up for the upcoming interface?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

sj330ciclvr said:


> coming out in the Summer
> 
> Tom @ EAS, r u REALLY sure that this does not apply to the later 2002 and up models. I read this chart to say that it is compatible. However, I do understand the bus issues.... why would BMW place this compatiblity chart up for the upcoming interface?


The ad you pictured has been up since the 1st version was introduced a couple of years ago. The second paragraph in the Yahoo link in the first post sums it up pretty well:

_"The new BMW Interface for iPod will be available for owners of the new BMW 3 Series Sedans and Sports Wagons as well as the 5, 6, and 7 Series. It will also be available for the new M5 Sedan and M6 Coupe. It will enable audiophiles to bring their entire music collections with them, plug directly and effortlessly into a superior sound system while maintaining uncompromised control over their driving experience. Since the new Interface is compatible with SIRIUS satellite radio as well as the recently introduced HD Radio, owners will be able to enjoy a broad selection of high fidelity broadcast music sources as well. *The original BMW iPod Adapter will continue to be available for 2002 and later BMW models: X3, X5, Z4, and previous generation 3 Series.*"_

While we would like to see an improved kit from BMW, it doesn't look likely for your e46.


----------



## sj330ciclvr (Mar 11, 2003)

*Uh... oh....... my bad!*

Hey Tom, thanks for the last post. I never read that first post yahoo link. I understand now, and I'm a bit chagrined <sp?>. 

yep, I've had the original adaptor since it was released (2002 330cic). And I also have an Alpine head unit in another vehicle with a yr old Alpine interface (my guys at Apple told me that Alpine also made the original BMW interface) and I really like seeing who I'm listening to, and the ability to search by album/playlist/artist/ etc on the Alpine unit. I'm just not ready to give up the look of the stock bmw business radio yet.

I wonder if the Hungarian unit (Dension) will provide what I need.

Thanks again, for setting me straight.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

sj330ciclvr said:


> Hey Tom, thanks for the last post. I never read that first post yahoo link. I understand now, and I'm a bit chagrined <sp?>.
> 
> yep, I've had the original adaptor since it was released (2002 330cic). And I also have an Alpine head unit in another vehicle with a yr old Alpine interface (my guys at Apple told me that Alpine also made the original BMW interface) and I really like seeing who I'm listening to, and the ability to search by album/playlist/artist/ etc on the Alpine unit. I'm just not ready to give up the look of the stock bmw business radio yet.
> 
> ...


The current kit we offer already does what you are asking, with complete steering wheel control:

http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_69_88_117&products_id=153

I'm a huge fan of factory integration as well, so we're on the same wavelength.


----------



## tjh530i (Mar 16, 2006)

2AM postings? Tom, do you ever sleep??? 

IceLink has been great! best thing since sliced bread.

BTW - EAS needs to change the picture logo at the bottom of your posts. 50 Cent on the ID3 text display??? Come on! I'm sure the car in that photo is rollin' on DUBs:bigpimp:


----------

